# What does your abs look like?



## fataldesire

Just curious to see the progress on everybody, and how there abs look like. Im trying to get mine to look amazing, but it is very tough.


----------



## joeyh1485

Mine look like the pic in my avatar

Post a pic of yours mate:thumb:

abs are mainly down to having low body fat mate so if your diet is in check and your doing plenty of low intensity cardio then you should be well on your way

As far as workouts go I would train your abs every other workout, for example I train 4 times a weeks so abs will be trained twice a week (if I remember LOL) it's important to remember they are like any other muscle so they need to be rested to grow

Your abs contain a higher portion of fast twtch muscle fibers (I think) than say your chest

There for they need slightly higher reps imo

There are 3 areas to consider upper lower and obliques

I would choose an exersise for each area and try not to do the same exercises twice in a row

For example here is two workouts

Workout a

Crunches 3x20

Reverse crunches 3x20

Seated twists 3x30

Workout b

Cable crunch 3x15

Hanging leg raise 3x15

Cable side bends 3x20

Hope this helps mate


----------



## fataldesire

http://i616.photobucket.com/albums/tt249/thechampjohncena/Abs.jpg


----------



## Slamdog

i've never seen mine....


----------



## DB

mine look just like my avatar all year round  - i wish!

normally i can hold onto an outline of abs all year round, and i mean an outline!


----------



## wigz

Slamdog said:


> i've never seen mine....


me to, but i am hopefull that i might see them this summer.


----------



## laurie g

GENETICS how good your abs will look diet will enable you to see them but how good they look? genetics- mine arent great


----------



## MissBC

DB said:


> mine look just like my avatar all year round  - i wish!
> 
> normally i can hold onto an outline of abs all year round, and i mean an outline!


outline of the food baby?? :tongue:


----------



## dmcc

Slamdog said:


> i've never seen mine....


Nor me, and frankly I don't really care. :ban:


----------



## weeman

mine are pretty good year round,but then i am a jammy fooker


----------



## steelicarus

<---------yay


----------



## fozyspilgrims

Not seen mine, would like to this summer.


----------



## Bulldozer

I havent seen mine for about 7 years :lol:


----------



## Lou

My abs aren't looking all that good....after 6 weeks out of the gym.


----------



## xbonez182

Never seen mine...Though I'm hoping this year will be the year for it


----------



## Scotty2811

My Abs look terrible when not even tensed , but when tensed i have a good outline , I just need to work on them more at the gym tbh!


----------



## avril

i havent seen mine in a while ha ha


----------



## Bulldozer

avril said:


> i havent seen mine in a while ha ha


I know you have retired Avril, but do you still train ? Im guessing you do ?

Do you have any training goals now? Or just for health and fitness?

Sorry to be nosey.. Im curious


----------



## delhibuilder

my disapears during the day


----------



## JakeJ16

Think i've got a pic of mine if you look on my profile. That was back when I was 11 stone though.


----------



## Guest

Mine, i dont train abbs.


----------



## miller25

My abs have been replaced with beer.


----------



## Morgy

avatar


----------



## jw007

mine


----------



## donggle

I've got an outline at the moment. I probably won't see mine until early next year. I'm on a 15 month bulk.


----------



## LaBomb

flabby and dragging on the floor


----------



## fatmat

Abs are a myth propagated by thin folk to make us fat folk look bad!

....and yes my abs are buried deep where no one can find em! lol


----------



## 7i7

hmm, i never train them and at 8% they are barely visible flexed, and lopsided at that  - side tendon attachments and serratus look good tho  but my lower abs are quite veiny so overall it looks ok


----------



## Macca 1976

fataldesire said:


> Just curious to see the progress on everybody, and how there abs look like. Im trying to get mine to look amazing, but it is very tough.


My abs look like abs:laugh:


----------



## glanzav

mine off season


----------



## Zara-Leoni

DB said:


> mine look just like my avatar all year round  - i wish!
> 
> normally i can hold onto an outline of abs all year round, and i mean an outline!


outline is how I would describe mine.... I have the outline of abs all year round regardless of level of condition. No matter what, those lines are always there to one degree or another. I say I just get ab-shaped fat 



jw007 said:


> mine


Hello nurse...! :whistling:

This is mine when they were looking decent:

(am hoping they will be a touch thicker this year)


----------



## vlb

Zara-Leoni said:


> outline is how I would describe mine.... I have the outline of abs all year round regardless of level of condition. No matter what, those lines are always there to one degree or another. I say I just get ab-shaped fat
> 
> Hello nurse...! :whistling:
> 
> This is mine when they were looking decent:
> 
> (am hoping they will be a touch thicker this year)


cant see any abs in that picture tbh, but because i know you wouldnt lie to us i will sit for the forsseable future and recheck :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

7i7 said:


> hmm, i never train them and at 8% they are barely visible flexed, and lopsided at that  - side tendon attachments and serratus look good tho  but my lower abs are quite veiny so overall it looks ok


train 'em then... lol


----------



## rooty

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=21841&stc=1&d=1234042557


----------



## rooty

can sum one please resize that picture and explain how to upload smaller pictures


----------



## SOUTHMAN

abs look chunky rooty fair play


----------



## Scrappy

Just an outline for me, i rekon tho if i lost some bf id have a realy good set of abs from all the core lifts. Con u make me sick lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

rooty said:


> can sum one please resize that picture and explain how to upload smaller pictures


if you use www.photobucket.com if gives you an option of max size you want the pic to turn out before you upload it - easy to follow 

Abs look good buddy :thumbup1:


----------



## jimbo1436114513

Zara-Leoni said:


> outline is how I would describe mine.... I have the outline of abs all year round regardless of level of condition. No matter what, those lines are always there to one degree or another. I say I just get ab-shaped fat
> 
> Hello nurse...! :whistling:
> 
> This is mine when they were looking decent:
> 
> (am hoping they will be a touch thicker this year)


B U tiful!!!


----------



## dan-mel

They use to look ok....6 months ago, but i was around 12st lol










Can barely see them now  think i may have to cut down for summer :bounce: just i don't want to look skinny with clothes on again.


----------



## Golden Man

Check facebook to see mine:thumb:


----------



## mattiasl

Last year.


----------



## Rob68

Zara-Leoni said:


> outline is how I would describe mine.... I have the outline of abs all year round regardless of level of condition. No matter what, those lines are always there to one degree or another. I say I just get ab-shaped fat
> 
> Hello nurse...! :whistling:
> 
> This is mine when they were looking decent:
> 
> (am hoping they will be a touch thicker this year)


are you two sisters?....your the double of each other zara...but with different accents...:laugh: :thumbup1:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=21849&stc=1&d=1234083202

miss van outen:thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

RJ68 said:


> are you two sisters?....your the double of each other zara...but with different accents...:laugh: :thumbup1:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=21849&stc=1&d=1234083202
> 
> miss van outen:thumbup1:


pmsl..... far from the first person to say that but i've never seen it in the slightest!


----------



## eurgar

apologies for quality of pic but think you can get an idea


----------



## jonathan1758

< pretty much the same all year round. Even over Christmas  , i want them better for this summer though.


----------



## ethos

Even when I cut up I didn't really have abs.

Maybe I should start training them?


----------



## Nytol

Thanks Lin, you will have to show me how to do that.


----------



## StJocKIII

Crap, way more developed on one side near where they meet the chest. Looks tumour'ey


----------



## eurgar

StJocKIII said:


> Crap, way more developed on one side near where they meet the chest. Looks tumour'ey


*WTF * :confused1:


----------



## Bonzer

Slowly Getting There


----------



## pastanchicken

wish I knew lol


----------



## shakey

Mine last year,just started to diet for this year:whistling:


----------



## Ecksarmy11

What are abs ? :tongue:


----------



## StJocKIII

eurgar said:


> *WTF * :confused1:





Lin said:


> what you on about mate





GYMBABE said:


> very knowledgable response - not.
> 
> Lets see yours then - brave keyboard warrior.
> 
> Again forgive for the grammar attack but since when was 'tumour'ey' a word?


MY abs look how i described. Lord have mercy, thought it was obvious.


----------



## StJocKIII

GYMBABE said:


> well when you post do it corectly and make it sound like that is your response and not a dig at the previous one.
> 
> And dont be condescending by calling me "miss"


What does your abs look like?

I responded with my answer. Quoting with my responce would of been the correct way actually.

And dont follow me round, its embarrassing.

Ok i'm sounding like a bit of a knob again, just don't like being jumped on. Can we forgive and forget?


----------



## ElfinTan

Mine are in the sock drawer!


----------



## jonathan1758

StJocKIII said:


> MY abs look how i described. Lord have mercy, thought it was obvious.


WTF, gotta admit i thought it was obvious were talking about own abs too :confused1:


----------



## chrismac

I probably need to train my abs.

I never train them, I did believe that heavy compound work does enough for them, but who knows!?


----------



## a.notherguy

i got a very unsexy 2 pack at the mo 

i went from a decent ish 6 pack last year (tho nothing like the abs some of the guys on this site have) when i was training for fitness and running 7 days a week but now ive been eating like a king and stopped the cardio for a while only my 2 top muscles from the 6 pack are on show.

just wait til summer tho.....they will be bak!


----------



## glanzav

abs are

anti-lock breaking system


----------



## Incredible Bulk

never seen them so i couldnt comment!!


----------



## YoungGun

dc55 said:


> There you go princess  xxxx
> 
> Attached Images
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VERY nice.... :bounce: :bounce:


 I'm in complete agreement. Tasty. :beer:


----------



## PHHead

My abs..............


----------



## Jojo 007

Still looking for mine.... :confused1: where the hell r they????


----------



## Goose

JW007 - Bloody impressive mate!

I'll post mine up when I figure out how to ahaha.


----------



## Guest

pretty tight so far in my bulk

that is a few months old mind, my avy is more up to date


----------



## StJocKIII

Mrdaveyk said:


> pretty tight so far in my bulk
> 
> that is a few months old mind, my avy is more up to date


I know its against the rules but whens the next fight club?


----------



## xbonez182

Not seen mine yet hoping this year is the one...sitting at 15% now so now sure how long it will take to shift the extra...


----------



## neildo

this summer, wee layer coverin them just now though !


----------



## athletic

mine are in my pic but i think i am blessed as i never train abs when i takr gear they come out nice, if i eat crap then they fade when off the juice they fade but are always there.


----------



## hilly

mine are their just cnt see them fully yet. another 6 weeks of dieting and ill post em once ive found em.


----------



## paulburrows246

i have never seen my abs... but if i press deep enough i can feel them =p


----------



## geeby112

first pic how i normally am in summer

been bulking up slowly and this is how they are now


----------



## josnoddy

I've never seen my abs


----------



## kawikid

Last year. Hoping they're a bit fuller now and i'm gonna cut loads harder for this summer.



<<<<<<<<, This is what i look like now. Good bit of puppy fat and water to loose.


----------



## gym rat

<--------mine


----------



## Rudedog

Mine are coming another 7-9 weeks of cutting should do the trick


----------

